#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Study Abroad

## moiz.bastawalla

One must score in TOFEL. There are various prometric centres

URL:// http://www.toeflgoanywhere.org/





  Similar Threads: Study abroad Why study abroad - study overseas australia Study Abroad: Career in Engineering Tips for study abroad

----------


## shadow warrior

Came across this* 2 minute* *video* on *YouTube* regarding *Studying in the USA*- informative and short. Have given the *link belo*w:


<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqwDIrkhNuY" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">

----------


## jarkan

Study abroad is good and life time decision. not only you get a foreign degree but also you learn a lot about new culture and meet new people every day from different world. study in USA is good choice. It is a most demanding education and carrier destination of the world. TOEFL is the very first acquirement for study in USA. then the good progress in the subjects you are going to or want to study in USA counted.
Cert  IV in Training & Assessment

----------


## akireperry

Education plays vital role in every person's life. In this era people like to choose abroad education. There are many advantage of abroad education like gain new perspective on the world, learn research methods and ethics.

----------

